# This topic is dedicated to Charizard and Lugia, my old Betas



## Felix_Felidae (Nov 28, 2005)

This was the poem I always used to sing to them:
Oh my little dear Betas, how I love you so much;
with your long stringy tails, and your pushed up lips;
Hey Charizard, oh Lugia;
Oh my dear little fish, always at my-y side.


----------

